# Coffee Beans



## Steps (4 mo ago)

Hi. I'm new to Sotogrande area and would like to find a market for fresh coffee beans. Suggestions are appreciated. 
Thanks.


----------



## dancingspider (Mar 4, 2018)

Just check out your local fruit, veg, fish and meat markets and ask there.

The Spanish are rather keen about their coffee, so I am sure would be more than offer advise.

Just guessing, but I suspect most people just buy their coffee beans from their local supermarket.


----------



## Barriej (Jul 23, 2012)

Steps said:


> Hi. I'm new to Sotogrande area and would like to find a market for fresh coffee beans. Suggestions are appreciated.
> Thanks.


Are you selling or do you want to purchase? 

Your comment 'to find a market' usually assumes you wish to sell. 

Anyway easiest way if you want to purchase is go to a local cafe and get to know the owner, they will buy in bulk and may sell you some ( my wife used to sell coffee beans to customers when we owned a cafe in the UK) in fact it added an extra income stream.


----------



## Spanish Expat2 (2 mo ago)

I assume you wish to buy freshly-roasted (not fresh, raw) beans...

Not sure about local roasters, but there are several good online ones in Spain who ship throughout the country (some offer free shipping if you purchase more than 1 kg or so). I particularly like D-Origen, Mar de Cafe and Cafes Zaidin. If you speak Spanish, forocafe.es is a good source of info.


----------



## dancingspider (Mar 4, 2018)

How do we define 'fresh', when it comes to coffee beans, is what I don't understand.

What is the shelf-life of coffee bean, before it starts to lose its essence?

Equally, even if it has been freshly roasted, but it was not a fresh coffee bean, then one would be sort of be, be pi55ing in the wind.

I don't drink coffee myself, much like, as I prefer tea.


----------



## Barriej (Jul 23, 2012)

dancingspider said:


> How do we define 'fresh', when it comes to coffee beans, is what I don't understand.
> 
> What is the shelf-life of coffee bean, before it starts to lose its essence?
> 
> ...


Unroasted beans can be stored for years, in the old days of sailing ships it used to take months to transport them. Even in the 1950s it took around a month (my dad was in the merchant navy and was on these ships) they are packed in hessian sacks so they can breathe. 
It's the roasting process that turns it into coffee and as the whole bean is roasted, the shell is actually around 40% of the bean. So your coffee is mainly shell anyway. 

Once roasted they can be stored for years. 
The roasting process hardens the outer skin and depending on the amount of water sprayed over them during the roast will determine its flavour. 

Once ground you have to use them fairly quickly as this is when the oils can evaporate. 

I used to install roasting and grinding machines in factories and it was one of the most interesting jobs I did.


----------



## dancingspider (Mar 4, 2018)

Barriej said:


> Unroasted beans can be stored for years, in the old days of sailing ships it used to take months to transport them. Even in the 1950s it took around a month (my dad was in the merchant navy and was on these ships) they are packed in hessian sacks so they can breathe.
> It's the roasting process that turns it into coffee and as the whole bean is roasted, the shell is actually around 40% of the bean. So your coffee is mainly shell anyway.
> 
> Once roasted they can be stored for years.
> ...


-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Thanks for the comprehensive and informative reply!

So we have three stages, as follows:

*1) Transportation -* many months no issue, all thought correct storage during transportation is important to maintain the quality of the coffee beans
*2) Roasting* - Shelf life is years, but water spray during roasting is critical to flavour
*3) Grinding *- Short shelf-life owing to oil evaporation

All clear now and thank you!


----------



## Steps (4 mo ago)

dancingspider said:


> Just check out your local fruit, veg, fish and meat markets and ask there.
> 
> The Spanish are rather keen about their coffee, so I am sure would be more than offer advise.
> 
> Just guessing, but I suspect most people just buy their coffee beans from their local supermarket


Thanks for the useful information. We will take your advice and keep open eyes st the local markets.


----------

